# The Obama Deception



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This is most disturbing. It is not liberal or conservative, it is damn scary men. It is a little over an hour and a half.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow, that was nearly two hours long.

I have been saying for a long time that I didn't like it when daddy Bush used the words New World Order. Little George repeated the same thing as did Clinton. It alone is bothersome. The United Nations challenges our sovereignty, and the second amendment of our constitution.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If things weren't falling into some semblance of what they are saying I wouldn't give 2 sh*ts. With a country full of sheep she is absolutely ripe.

I am glad you watched it, once you start it is like a gripping novel and you can't stop.

As far as the 2nd amendment there is a reason Obama isn't ready to start crammin'. It is almost eerie because we now it is coming.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was nervous the night I heard Obama talking about his national security force. You and I both know some that will be signing up. :eyeroll: They have perhaps already turned my name in.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, oh, one step closer today. Look at what will be required of the banks that take the bail out money.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Glenn Beck is doing a report on the FEMA camps, I think tonight at 5 cst. I will miss it but will check it out when I get home.

It will be interesting to see what he has come up with.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The FEMA camp think on the internet is a hoax. It was a place to repair trains. However, he will have another show on the same topic.

That out of the way, I am concerned about the Obama trip to Europe. He is crapping on his country. This whole trip appears to be about him. He is trying to make himself popular, and not promoting the United States. As a matter of fact he is throwing the entire nation under the buss for his personal self image. Maybe he is running for world leader?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

maybe?? he11, there is no maybe, that is exactly what he is doing. 
he wants to be world leader of the New World Order, you would have to be naive to think any different.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The only time I have heard democrats actually come out with that concept was Madeline Albright when she was saying that Bill Clinton would make a wonderful world president. Someone was also beating the drums at that time to change presidential term limits so Bill Clinton could run for a third term. I'll bet Hillary didn't like that.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

How in the world can a African/Arab community organizer who has not had any semblance of a "real" job with absolutely no experience other than growing up with a hippy mom and dabbling in drugs become the President of the U.S. Whoever is in control, their will has been done.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

4CurlRedleg said:


> How in the world can a African/Arab community organizer who has not had any semblance of a "real" job with absolutely no experience other than growing up with a hippy mom and dabbling in drugs become the President of the U.S. Whoever is in control, their will has been done.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ uke: :eyeroll: enough money can buy you ANYTHING!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

martin_shooter said:


> 4CurlRedleg said:
> 
> 
> > How in the world can a African/Arab community organizer who has not had any semblance of a "real" job with absolutely no experience other than growing up with a hippy mom and dabbling in drugs become the President of the U.S. Whoever is in control, their will has been done.
> ...


He managed to bankrupt the clinton machine.

Obama won by promising things would be different, can't completely give up on the guy but it is looking bad so far.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I heard an advertisement on the radio today, I hope it is building steam.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> I heard an advertisement on the radio today, I hope it is building steam.


Come on now, that's like telling a joke and holding back on the punch line. Come on, come on, lets have it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Alex Jones has been busy. Maybe I'm to gullible but this stuff appears to have a substantial amount of truth.

http://infowars-shop.stores.yahoo.net/index.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hope something catches on, or we are going to be in the hurt bag for the rest of my life. I don't think there is much doubt that Obama wants America to remain free enterprise, or a democracy.

The liberals say they are concerned about the welfare of the poor, but it's the free lunch crowds greed that will endanger us more than the greed of big business ever could. The little greedy people will enable the big greedy people to win in the end. The Obama Deception may explain why the liberals in Washington are more wealthy than the conservatives in Washington.

The trap us baited with a free lunch for people just like it's baited for a free lunch for fox. The young of the year are the first to stick their foot into it. Not much difference between fox and people.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Time for a review.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If you only knew. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> If you only knew. :lol:


As in real and not just the video clip? We always say that if we don't heed history we are bound to repeat it, but still we repeat it. God we are dumb. This may be new in that it will enslave a much larger portion of the human race. World domination. The Muslims want it, the behind the scene money mongers may get it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The natives are getting restless earlier than planned, watch for some sort of prop job for their president soon.


----------

